# Here's one to get it rolling -



## Gavski (Sep 17, 2003)

Next week moving to first larger property - 3.5 acres, probably half wooded. Minimal front yard work, but back yard must be about 1.5 acres. Half is open/flat. Half next to house has some sparse trees and rolls down and up. Alot of the yard has relatively newly established grass. Trees represent a fair amount of obstacles, but hope to group these in gardens to make it easier to mow.

First priority is to keep it mowed and looking good. I enjoy working outside, so time is not a major factor. Would like to tow a utility cart for sticks/leaves, do some aerating/fertilizing for the lawn, and support landscaping projects. Also need method to pick up leaves in fall.

Snow is not generally a big issue here, but last winter was a nightmare. This house has a long driveway, so I either need a seperate blower or blower capability.

Learned alot in two weeks of research, and looked at JD, Kubota, Simplicity, Craftsman, Cub. All dealers relatively close proximity. Got the best vibe from Simplicity, and for some reason drawn to those machines for full rollers, traction. Dealer says Regent but can go higher for snow blower/plow. Also showed ZT brochure that looked best for mowing only.

Any thoughts? Dont want to spend more than 5K and seems like I can do much better. Any comments on 3-4K price range? Is a used JD 277LX with bagger cart for 3K a better option? JD dealer pushing GT235 (4300) without much discussion.

Thanks,
-Jeff


----------



## Bob_in_Ma (Sep 16, 2003)

*Lots of variables!!!*

You have listed too many variables for me to address at length but from your yard description and uses/potential uses the Simplicity Conquest sounds as though it might be ideal. You can get them for $4000 new and will meet all of your requirements including the ability to add a snowblower. It has a lock-up differential which is a super feature usually only found on the very top end of the garden tractor lines. 

A separate walkbehind snowblower often works out better than a tractor mounted unit unless we're talking about a very long driveway.

Good Luck, Bob


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

*new purcahse*

any of the brands and models you checked out will cut the grass at about a rate of 1 acre per hour to 1& 1/2 hours -- all will also have snowblowers/ throwers-- for cuttiing up and down steep hills a locking differentail as on some simp models is a help , and good for snowcasting also-- ariens is also good -- some front deck ztrs will also accept a snowcaster from either the dealer or a good after market company-- in the JD lineup you should check out the G100 -- it has a bigger deck-- heavy tranny and accepts a 42" snowbower for about 4200$


----------



## bigbukhntr (Sep 17, 2003)

since you dont get alot of snow, is it really necessary to purchase a snow blower?...we get snow about once a yr here in Dallas, and the whole town just shuts down until it melts..usually later that afternoon! Maybe you could put more into the mower if you didnt purchase the blower....


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I have an LX277 and it is great. I have a snow plade that I anniticapate using this winter. I would reccomend it in a heartbeat.

Adam


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Bang for your buck.....*

I can recommend the JD LX277 or GT235, the Simplicity conquest, or several others like Craftsman or Cub Cadet. I wouldn't recommend the G100 however, as it's actually an "L" in disguise... There's nothing terribly wrong with it, other than being VASTLY overpriced for what you get. It's at least $1500-$2000 overpriced, as the quality is more like that of an MTD or Craftsman, with the price ABOVE Simplicity!! (That's Absurd!!) 

All the others, from a sub-$1500 Craftsman, up to the $4000+ Conquest offer a lot for your money, and you would do well to consider them.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

5700$ will get you a prestige with power steering. It would be about 400 less for non power steering.. And simplicity has great financing now so the extra few hundred $$$ can be financed.
For the extra money, the power steeering is a real nice option... 

The prestige has hydraulic lift, plus its a little bigger than the conquest (Tires not frame) and it also has a K71 Vs K66 Tranny on the conquest. 

The prestige has a little better top speed 7.2 vs 5.8 MPH (for those high speed tractor races) 

In the simple line: The conquest or the prestige are both real nice machines... my thougt, if you can afford it.. a little bigger tractor is always better... plus 5 years down the road, you owont remember the extra few hundred $$ you spent... 


My Prestige: (hubs/chrome bumper were 80$ extra) 
<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/Mvc-225x.jpg>


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*JD GT or Conquest*

I think the tractor you need is either the JD GT series or the Simplicity Conquest They will support lanscaping project mow the lawn and you will be able to plow or blow snow. Both are tiller and sleeve hitch capable. The conquest has Diff/lock. Great for traction in winter time. And I will tell you this if you go up to the Prestige with power steering and Hydraulic lift you will not be sorry. Plus one you use the power steering and Hydraulic lift you will never want a tractor with out them. I belive right now JD has a Deal on the JD GT235e with built in power outlets. As JD advertises you can drill nice round holes on the back 40.


----------

